# Best place for After Market Alloys?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone point me towards a good site for nice alloys?

Cheers,

Mart.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

www.styledynamix.co.uk are very good....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Murky buckets..


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mart

Get yerself over the bridge to South West Tyres www.swtyres.co.uk in clevedon.

Huge range and as they are now one of the largest in the UK they are VERY keen on prices. 

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Already suggested there to him via messenger, so NER


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

http://www.autodesigntechnics.com/wheels.html

the MVR wheels are nice

also, if you ring a company called Racetech in accrington they'll point you to the place where they sold their wheel stock off to

they do some nice 19" mutec wheels

you thinking of some 19's for the beemer?

cheers

James


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

RaceTech - arent they tied into the Kahn wheels somehow? I remember trying top buy some kahn alloys and they would never give me a fixed date, gave up in the end and got Oettinger alloys from www.roadandsport.co.uk who are based near banbury. They also do some nice Projekt zwo alloys as well.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

nope, racetech just sold kahn wheels. the guy that does/did the ads/brochures for racetech (a good mate of mine) designed all the kahn wheels though in a previous job (working for kahn), hence the newest kahn wheels (RSC) being named after him (initials)

they only place that sells kahn wheels that is actaully connected to them is auto design technics (either owned by kahn himself or his brother or something like that)

Racetech have stopped doing wheels now and the guy that owned it has sold it to someone else and gone into property now, so i've heard

cheers

James


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Try www.performancealloys.com awesome site,very good deals and customer service is second to none.

I bought a set of 18" BBS RW2 2pce alloys from them and I shopped around no end and no one could get near them on price or delivery time.

When I recieved the alloys one of the wheels had a slight paint run on it, I phoned them and the next day I recieved my replacement. Top blokes even if they are paddies.

The sister site has some very good deals on tyres as well.


----------

